# Sticky  Replacement Parts



## CamperAndy

I am starting this thread to be a repository of all things we need for out trailers. I don't want it to be about how to repair something but about links to locations to get parts. There is always someone asking about a thermostat or valve or some other widget.

Don't do general links but post photos and links to where specific items can be purchased.


----------



## Compulynx

Refrigerator Replacement Cooling Units:

Parts Link










C


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

I get it!








Lets start with this: DOMETIC AWNING LOWER WALL BRACKET 3108221007B. Click here for item on ebay


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

I've had this in my favorite for a while. The parts for the outside sink from DWIncorp.com. Click here for DWIncorp.

They have the quick release and faucets.


----------



## swanny

Visit My Website









Awning rail slider assembly


----------



## MO7Bs

Adjustable High Flow Water regulators 

RV Water Filter Store


----------



## MO7Bs

LED lights









ledlights.com


----------



## CamperAndy

Adjustable water heater thermostat. Atwood Thermostat


----------



## Fanatical1

Propane cover replacement rubber latches.










Northern Tool


----------



## MO7Bs

Had to dig today to find this so I thought I would try to post it where it might be easier to find:

Replacement key information...

They can be requested directly from the manufacturer using the code inside the key box on the door.

But, with any luck you have a local place that uses ilco brand blanks and can used the following blanks to make you a set. More than likely it won't be a big box store, I found them at Coast to Coast, other's have suggested ACE. A locksmith will work also.

Door - ILCO 1617/FIC1
Storage - ILCO Y12

Good Luck!


----------



## Compulynx

All kinds of trailer axle, brake, wheel parts, jacks, etc... No photo cuz there is so much here.

Clicky Thingy

C


----------



## Nathan

TV Mounts:








Berryland Campers


----------



## Dan H.

Flair-It Brand compression and threaded fittings for polybutylene tube plumbing systems used for fresh water system in Outbacks.










Flair-It catalog link==> http://www.flairitwest.com/FreeDownloads/Catalog.pdf


----------



## tdvffjohn

Irishcampers said:


> That's an odd thing to take.
> 
> We broke our handle and it took some searching on the net to find a replacement, but I think that's because it's a low volume piece, not because it's special.
> 
> We bought ours from AdventureRV.net for a whopping $3.73 plus shipping. Here's the link to the handle:
> http://www.adventurerv.net/screen-door-han...ite-p-2067.html
> 
> I recall buying something else that we needed so I didn't feel sheepish about shipping something so small.
> 
> I would really think any dealer would have access to these.
> 
> FYI- Regarding installation, this seemed to be a generic door handle. I did drill pilot holes to line up to the Outback screw holes. It works absolutely fine and looks like it had always been there.


Moved from another thread, fit here also. Replacement screen door handle


----------



## beachbum

Oval Porch lights Clear and Amber

http://accessories.etrailer.com/search?w=porch+light

david :


----------



## Lmbevard

Replacement Hinges for OB cabinets. Can get at Lowes and also found at Menards.








http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=prod...&lpage=none


----------



## beachbum

fold down spare tire carrier

http://www.rvsupplywarehouse.com/product/detail.cfm/pid/2707
david :


----------



## crunchman12002

I was looking for an outer gasket for the porch light. When I changed the bulb, the gasket crumbled. I found one here
crunchman


----------



## crunchman12002

Refrigerator- "exterior" Vent Latch







Buy it here


----------



## twincam

replacement roof vent covers, found them here: http://www.go-rv.com/coast/do/catalog/page?index=A&pageNext=TRUE&dealerId=1656&pageNum=182


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Replacement door lock/latch assemblies; when the dead bolt comes out with the key, or to get a matched set:
http://tweetys.com/t...rlockwhite.aspx

replacement caps for the grease points on the axles:
http://www.etrailer.com/p-RG04-010.htm

RejeX is a thin-film polymer coating, used instead of wax or polish, to provide the ultimate, durable high-gloss protective finish for vehicles of all types. Makes removal of those pesky bug carcuses a breeze:
http://www.rejex.com/

Non skid for the steps and the diamond plate going into the Garage on the OB (this gets real slippery when wet):
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=100662311&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&PID=1319015&cm_mmc=CJ-_-shopping_com-_-D24X-_-100662311&URL=http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/BuildLinkToHomeDepot?l


----------



## thefulminator

I had a hard time finding more tie downs for the bike/bunk area. Didn't know that they were called a "footman's loop" and I worked in hardware stores for years.










Get them here.


----------



## escorrial

[quote name='Just Add Dirt' date='25 February 2010 - 09:09 PM' timestamp='1267153771' post='376407']
Replacement door lock/latch assemblies; when the dead bolt comes out with the key, or to get a matched set:
http://tweetys.com/t...rlockwhite.aspx

I called Tweety's and they said they don't sell these door latches with matching keys. Anyone know where to get these, or better yet where to get matching cylinders?


----------



## Just Add Dirt

escorrial said:


> Replacement door lock/latch assemblies; when the dead bolt comes out with the key, or to get a matched set:
> http://tweetys.com/t...rlockwhite.aspx
> 
> I called Tweety's and they said they don't sell these door latches with matching keys. Anyone know where to get these, or better yet where to get matching cylinders?


There was a post on here a while back from a couple different people whom purchased matching sets, keyed alike for the front and rear doors . Just like buying matching package numbers at a hardware store to get the same keys for your house, you can do the same for the keys for the OB. I'm sure tweety's isn't the only vendor who sells these. Maybe call back and ask for the owner??
Eric


----------



## Chabbie1

Here is a rv bunk latch clamp for the inside of the rear slide out bed
or
rv fold out bunk clamp

rv fold out bunk latch

another link

This site I have actually purchased other things from and had wonderful service:

another site 

This is the site where we purchased our spice clips to hold our spices.









spice clips


----------



## Lmbevard

http://www.lowes.com/pd_93036-214-P5125-14_4294856611+4294866497_4294937087?productId=1112725&pl=1&currentURL=/pl_Hinge_4294856611%204294866497_4294937087_

Replacement hinges for cabinet doors. used 5 of these with no problem of fit and a lot better quality that those on the Outback. Also available at Menards for about the same price and quality.


----------



## RIOutbacker

During the axle flip I also replaced the leaf springs with 1500lbs ones.( the original ones were 1350) Here's the site I purchased them from

http://rsleafspring.com/

Great price on 6v battery boxes. of course I didn't find these until after I ordered from a site that was twice as much.









http://www.adventurerv.net/snaptop-battery-box-p-4079.html

led lights

http://www.gadgettown.com/LED-Car-Lights/


----------



## MacTeam

Moderator:
Can we get this thread pinned? I know I'll be looking for it some time in the future... great idea!


----------



## CamperAndy

MacTeam said:


> Moderator:
> Can we get this thread pinned? I know I'll be looking for it some time in the future... great idea!


It has actually been pinned to the top of the maintenance sub forum for some time now. Glad you like it.


----------



## dirtengineer

Here is a thread about propane quick connect fittings.


----------



## thefulminator

Privacy lockset for bathroom door that is a very close color match to Outback stock knob. The color shown on the Home Depot page is misleading. See the attached image for a better comparison. Stock knob is on the right.

Schlage Georgian Antique Pewter Privacy Knob


----------



## johnpauk

CamperAndy said:


> I am starting this thread to be a repository of all things we need for out trailers. I don't want it to be about how to repair something but about links to locations to get parts. There is always someone asking about a thermostat or valve or some other widget.
> 
> Don't do general links but post photos and links to where specific items can be purchased.


where can i ger a glendale rv 5th wheel manuel??


----------



## W.E.BGood

johnpauk said:


> I am starting this thread to be a repository of all things we need for out trailers. I don't want it to be about how to repair something but about links to locations to get parts. There is always someone asking about a thermostat or valve or some other widget.
> 
> Don't do general links but post photos and links to where specific items can be purchased.


where can i ger a glendale rv 5th wheel manuel??
[/quote]

Uh...Glendale was never made by Keystone. You might try THIS link.


----------



## hacksaw

Anyone know where to get inside clamps for 250RSS slide? This screws to the wall and has a white knob to fasten the slide when extended. We have one with a stripped out plastic knob. Thanks!


----------



## hacksaw

hacksaw said:


> Anyone know where to get inside clamps for 250RSS slide? This screws to the wall and has a white knob to fasten the slide when extended. We have one with a stripped out plastic knob. Thanks!


Actually, I just found this on Amazon. Probably jumped the gun a bit on that post...

http://www.amazon.com/JR-Products-20775-White-Fold-Out/dp/B0031P6FJG/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## hacksaw

hacksaw said:


> Anyone know where to get inside clamps for 250RSS slide? This screws to the wall and has a white knob to fasten the slide when extended. We have one with a stripped out plastic knob. Thanks!


Actually, I just found this on Amazon. Probably jumped the gun a bit on that post...

http://www.amazon.com/JR-Products-20775-White-Fold-Out/dp/B0031P6FJG/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
[/quote]


----------



## ED_RN

Here is one I hope someone can help out on. Does anyone know where to buy the vinyl/rubber molding that runs horizontially around the TT. It's the molding that goes between the fiber glass siding and the metal skirts. It clips onto a track and is almost exactly 1" wide. I'm cleaning the TT up to sell but can't find anything that works to clean this up or anyone who can find the moulding.


----------



## Lofty Dreams

Great post!
So far I've ordered the locking knob for the bathroom door and I will also be getting 4 new rubber propane cover latches from Northern later today.

Here are the best prices I found for Dexter EZ Flex, $163.00 with shipping:
Dexter EZ FLEX

Also when doing that job I was told to get 5 leaf springs, $35.50 with shipping:
5 Leaf Springs


----------



## Five Outbackers

Vent pipe caps 
Replace-All Plumbing Vent Kit - Polar White - Camco 40033 - Fan and Vent Accessories - Camping World


----------



## Leedek

ED_RN said:


> Here is one I hope someone can help out on. Does anyone know where to buy the vinyl/rubber molding that runs horizontially around the TT. It's the molding that goes between the fiber glass siding and the metal skirts. It clips onto a track and is almost exactly 1" wide. I'm cleaning the TT up to sell but can't find anything that works to clean this up or anyone who can find the moulding.


Vinyl Insert Trim Moulding If you still need it!


----------



## bccamper

I just bought a 2007 26 KBRS which I am really excited about. I'm also excited I found this site. For some reason the trailer is missing the small slider within the screen door. I'm hoping someone knows where I can get a replacement slider door so that the bugs can't get in.


----------



## H2oSprayer

bccamper said:


> I just bought a 2007 26 KBRS which I am really excited about. I'm also excited I found this site. For some reason the trailer is missing the small slider within the screen door. I'm hoping someone knows where I can get a replacement slider door so that the bugs can't get in.


Congratulations on your purchase and welcome to Outbackers.com! Perhaps this is what you are looking for --> Screen Door Slider


----------



## JDStremel3

ED_RN said:


> Here is one I hope someone can help out on. Does anyone know where to buy the vinyl/rubber molding that runs horizontially around the TT. It's the molding that goes between the fiber glass siding and the metal skirts. It clips onto a track and is almost exactly 1" wide. I'm cleaning the TT up to sell but can't find anything that works to clean this up or anyone who can find the moulding.


It's also on Amazon Here


----------



## bccamper

Thanks so much. I really appreciate your response! I'm ordering the part from the link you provided tonight. Thanks!



H2oSprayer said:


> I just bought a 2007 26 KBRS which I am really excited about. I'm also excited I found this site. For some reason the trailer is missing the small slider within the screen door. I'm hoping someone knows where I can get a replacement slider door so that the bugs can't get in.


Congratulations on your purchase and welcome to Outbackers.com! Perhaps this is what you are looking for --> Screen Door Slider
[/quote]


----------



## gaelmichelle

Any recommendations on where to find the best pricing on side fenders? We have a 2008 28krs kargoroo travel trailer. We aren't sure about what size to order...


----------



## Leedek

gaelmichelle said:


> Any recommendations on where to find the best pricing on side fenders? We have a 2008 28krs kargoroo travel trailer. We aren't sure about what size to order...


Found this link is one of Camper_Andy's comments. Measure twice and order once! :clapping:

http://www.pellandent.com/RV_Products_List.aspx?CategoryID=33


----------



## thehathaways

Looking for the Ball Seal and probably the bottom seal for my 2008 Keystone Outback 31RQS Sydney Edition?

Thank you,

Steve


----------



## Bill & Kate

Due to "Operator Error", I smashed up the rear section of dark brown aluminum skirting. Got it straightened out pretty good, but needed paint. The local Ace hardware store had Rustoleum Dark Walnut spray paint that is almost an exact match.

__
https://flic.kr/p/YmSa67


----------



## judenkev

Does anyone know where I can find some touch up paint for a 2006 Outback 25RRS? Or what the official name of the paint color is? Thanks in advance.

Kevin


----------



## villui

Anyone know where I can get the small cheap plastic piece that you see on the door jam for the screen door? It keeps the screen door closed.


----------



## madmaxmutt

villui said:


> Anyone know where I can get the small cheap plastic piece that you see on the door jam for the screen door? It keeps the screen door closed.


If it is the lever type handle, just about any RV sales/service/parts dealer should have them in stock. You will likely need to buy the complete handle kit. Amazon sells it for less than $20.

https://www.amazon.com/RV-Designer-E285-Amerimax-Hardware/dp/B000BRJTZE


----------



## Remote CO Camper

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement black dish pan for the outdoor kitchen?


----------



## thefulminator

You should check for your specific year.

http://www.trekwood.com/products/168650/Sink-Outside-Cook-Drop-In-ABS-Black-Revised


----------



## Leedek

villui said:


> Anyone know where I can get the small cheap plastic piece that you see on the door jam for the screen door? It keeps the screen door closed.


These flimsy handles are a problem for many. I reinforced the dang thing and it hasn't given me a problem since.

http://s107.photobucket.com/user/leedek/slideshow/Home/Outbackers/Screen%20Door%20Latch%20Mod

Good luck.

Leigh


----------



## 07billKRS23

Looking for replacement fender skirts for 2007 23krs. Or best substitute. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## faltagracia

07billKRS23 said:


> Looking for replacement fender skirts for 2007 23krs. Or best substitute. Thanks for any suggestions.


 I just replaced them in my 2006 direct fit Keystone Outback 2005-2008 Fender... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZZDZGZT?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faltagracia

faltagracia said:


> 07billKRS23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for replacement fender skirts for 2007 23krs. Or best substitute. Thanks for any suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> I just replaced them in my 2006 direct fit Keystone Outback 2005-2008 Fender... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZZDZGZT?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 07billKRS23

Thanks. Guess they didn't come in the original color.


----------



## faltagracia

07billKRS23 said:


> Thanks. Guess they didn't come in the original color.


 No sir they came white, I used spray paint. Is going to be hard finding the original.. I tried a didn't have any luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leedek

Just a note on painting plastic/PVC/ABS or any hard for paint to adhere surface. Rust-oleum makes a plastic primer that has worked well for me.

https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/specialty/plastic-primer-spray/

I installed fender flares on my Silverado. The flares are ABS plastic. I wanted the same color as my truck. The tech sheet states to wipe down the new item with paint thinner ( I used isopropel alcohol), they further suggest that a thin coat is best. I used Dupli-color base coat and clear coat to get the final result. The flares have held up well over the past six years.

I miss my Outback.

Leigh


----------



## timhogannc

Does anyone know where to get the exterior handles for a 21RS? Mine broke in epic fashion as I was pulling out the rear slide. Thanks!


----------



## stepnoff

Needing the exact tv swing arm mount for my 2010 Outback 210RS. Anyone have any idea where to buy one? Thanks.


----------

